# Sticky  Dogs Stolen or Missing



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rottieboys

Are we talking about Missing/Stolen dogs agains....The ones missing from garden could off got out the garden themselves!! This discussion was again on the BBC News recently from Dog Trust. Yes, its true dogs are being stolen.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rottieboys said:


> Are we talking about Missing/Stolen dogs agains....The ones missing from garden could off got out the garden themselves!! This discussion was again on the BBC News recently from Dog Trust. Yes, its true dogs are being stolen.


No, I'm not starting another debate.

Just posting details that I see on Facebook of missing dogs - whether escaped or stolen.

They are missing and their owners are heartbroken (as would I be).

The more publicity, the more chance they will be reunited.

I doubt anyone can complain about that, surely?

Anyway, unless the Mods tell me it's against forum rules, I'll carry on.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## CheddarS

Why not just direct to Dogs Lost so everyone can see all the dogs in their local area


----------



## rottieboys

I am glad you have open this awful subject again. I have read 2 cases recently about a dog in the back garden, when this man took the dog. The owner could n't do anything other to watch them put the dog in a van. Neighbour took a picture of the man running with the dog and driving off. We have to be very careful with our beloved dogs, They are even taken them while out walking. I am even worried when I walk my Rottweiler.


----------



## Lurcherlad

CheddarS said:


> Why not just direct to Dogs Lost so everyone can see all the dogs in their local area


Because this is a pet forum and I don't see any reason why flagging up missing dogs on it is a bad thing.

It might just jog someone's memory of a dog they've recently come into contact with or seen out walking.

A one off post directing people to check regularly on Dog Lost won't have the same effect imo.

Honestly, I don't see the issue with this thread and I'm a bit confused why anyone would object tbh.

People can scroll past - just as with all threads and posts.


----------



## LinznMilly

I don't have an issue with it, but maybe it would be better placed in Lost and Found Pets?


----------



## Calvine

rottieboys said:


> Are we talking about Missing/Stolen dogs agains....The ones missing from garden could off got out the garden themselves!! This discussion was again on the BBC News recently from Dog Trust. Yes, its true dogs are being stolen.


Yes, but a recent post about missing dogs started by you ended very badly if you recall!


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm a bit confused why anyone would object tbh.


So was I when we had a similar thread quite recently!


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> I don't have an issue with it, but maybe it would be better placed in Lost and Found Pets?


I expect dog chat gets the most traffic out of all the other sub forums? Just a thought 

@Lurcherlad i don't know why people are getting so touchy it's obvious you're just trying to get as many people as possible to see it 

The back garden thing makes me mad though, if the public could access my back garden I would not be leaving my dog unsupervised in it :Banghead dogs are like gold at the moment everyone wants one, leaving it on its own in a back garden is easy pickings!!


----------



## kimthecat

LinznMilly said:


> I don't have an issue with it, but maybe it would be better placed in Lost and Found Pets?


I dont think many members will read that part. There are so many sections here and I know I only read a few myself .

I see many dogs lost or stolen on Twitter . it would be nice to have this thread here to add to it .


----------



## Siskin

There’s a lovely golden retriever called Freddie who went missing in Devon a couple of months ago. If his lost notice comes up again on fb I will be able to post it here which may help. He wasn’t stolen but was scared by something g and ran off. I can’t imagine how devastating this must be, just hoping all the time that he might turn up


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> I expect dog chat gets the most traffic out of all the other sub forums? Just a thought
> 
> @Lurcherlad i don't know why people are getting so touchy it's obvious you're just trying to get as many people as possible to see it
> 
> The back garden thing makes me mad though, if the public could access my back garden I would not be leaving my dog unsupervised in it :Banghead dogs are like gold at the moment everyone wants one, leaving it on its own in a back garden is easy pickings!!


Good point. I was thinking "widest audience" and I tend to use "new post" button which brings up all posts in all sections. I'll ask Mods to move it.

And yeah, I can't see what harm the thread does tbh.

I still see lots of dogs being tied up and left outside shops and supermarkets


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thank you, lovely Mods x


----------



## picaresque

I saw this poster on a walk the other day, might as well share (thanks @Lurcherlad)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Saw on the news this morning the elderly chap who had his CKS taken off him on the street has been reunited - great news!


----------



## Nonnie

This is a stolen one not far from me. She was called over by a guy in a silver Mercedes who then picked her up and drove off. She had a collar and tag on so no excuses not the contact the owner.
Police have confirmed she was stolen and isnt simply missing.


----------



## Calvine

Jason25 said:


> I expect dog chat gets the most traffic


 I think you are right, @Jason25. I have seen posts about missing cats on PF ''Lost and Found'' which seem to be pretty much ignored. I have actually posted on them, just to see if it would kick-start the thread, but without luck.

Ginger Cat Stolen/Lost from N19 | Pet Forums Community
For example, this ^^^^^^, posted on Monday, has had not a single reply.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Thread moved to dog chat and pinned.


----------



## rottieboys

I am not on Twitter or Facebook so reading these things on this forum is better for me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> Thread moved to dog chat and pinned.


----------



## CheddarS

CheddarS said:


> Why not just direct to Dogs Lost so everyone can see all the dogs in their local area


Would add I don't have a problem with the post, but believe are missing so many. Personally I rarely look at pinned posts but sure everyone is different...


----------



## Lurcherlad

This was on BBC news app today:

*A dog owner was knocked to the ground and punched in a "terrifying" attack by two men trying to steal her pet.*

Student Allie Knight, 22, was attacked near Mutley Plain, Plymouth, as she walked her pug Paddy.

It came amid a rise in thefts of dogs as a result of the pandemic, police forces around the country have reported.

Ms Knight said she wanted to warn others: "Please, please, please be careful at night."

She was attacked at about 22:00 GMT on Monday as she walked on a side street off Mutley Plain.

"I got shoved from behind at first, and got punched in the face once I was on the ground," she said.

"They searched my pockets, but I didn't have anything on me.

"Then they went for the dog but I kept hold of the leash, and I remember they kept trying to take it from me."

*'Be observant'*
Ms Knight said one of the men started to punch her in the face while the other tried to grab the leash.

"I had my motorcycle gloves on, so I gave a few punches back, grabbed my dog and tried to run, but one of them grabbed my wrist, and they both took me to the ground again and started hitting me in the face whilst I just gripped her as tightly as I could," she said.

"I thought I heard a car coming, and both of them ran away thankfully."

She was left very shaken up and her face was covered with bruises, along with bruises to her neck and wrist.

She urged other dog walkers to be careful: "Make sure you're aware, or you go in pairs when you go for walkies.

"Be observant and watchful, as you never know when somebody will strike."

Police investigating the attack said they were seeking two men and have appealed for witnesses.

BE CAREFUL PEOPLE


----------



## Boxer123

Really good segment on this morning about Ted the missing spaniel. The mans daughter came on and a pet detective. The pet detective was very good recommended against buying dogs in lockdown. I do hope Ted is found safe that poor man.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bad enough to lose a dog to illness or accident but to be worrying constantly about where they are or what’s happening to them would be agony


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Bad enough to lose a dog to illness or accident but to be worrying constantly about where they are or what's happening to them would be agony


I know it's awful absolute scum they trod on his hand to get him to drop the lead. I really hope they find these guys.


----------



## rottieboys

I remember some years back when a dog walker Peter told me about when he took his two dogs over the woods. He could only find one dog, He kept calling the dogs name and going back and fourth over the same steps he had been. When he notice a man putting something in the back of a van. He started running towards the van, but it went before he got there. He was convinced they took his dog, He called his wife crying and between them both they were inconsolable. He went home with the other dog. It wasn't until later that day he got a phone call from this lady who said that she has got his dog. 
The lady lived by the side of these woods and notice this dog by itself, she decided to take it home and called the owner on the dog tag that the dog had on.
He went straight there and got his dog. Thanked the lady for taking the dog in. The reason I am telling this story is because, even though he got his beloved dog back those few hours was unbearable.


----------



## O2.0

rottieboys said:


> I remember some years back when a dog walker Peter told me about when he took his two dogs over the woods. He could only find one dog, He kept calling the dogs name and going back and fourth over the same steps he had been. When he notice a man putting something in the back of a van. He started running towards the van, but it went before he got there. He was convinced they took his dog, He called his wife crying and between them both they were inconsolable. He went home with the other dog. It wasn't until later that day he got a phone call from this lady who said that she has got his dog.
> The lady lived by the side of these woods and notice this dog by itself, she decided to take it home and called the owner on the dog tag that the dog had on.
> He went straight there and got his dog. Thanked the lady for taking the dog in. The reason I am telling this story is because, even though he got his beloved dog back those few hours was unbearable.


I don't understand this. 
If someone supposedly stole his dog, put him in a van and drove off, how was the dog found in the same woods he was lost in, not in a van, collar still on with all his identifying details. Doesn't that prove the dog was *not* stolen, and rather wandered off and didn't respond to his owners calls?

I just don't get the doom scrolling and frightening yourself about dog theft with examples that don't seem like dog theft to me at all.

If anything I find this a hopeful story about kind people out there who will help lost dogs and the importance of putting clear, up to date tags on your dogs. And having the chip checked and up to date too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think the guy, seeing a man with a van, seemingly putting something into it put 2 + 2 together and made 5, in his panic - understandably so imo. The guy “thought” his dog had been stolen.

Luckily, on this occasion the lady found the dog and phoned the owner, so a happy ending.

It does, as you say, make people aware how important having up to date chip info and tags on the dogs is.

I really don’t think people are scaremongering tbh.

I still think forewarned is forearmed and dog theft is clearly high at the moment.


----------



## rottieboys

O2.0 said:


> I don't understand this.
> If someone supposedly stole his dog, put him in a van and drove off, how was the dog found in the same woods he was lost in, not in a van, collar still on with all his identifying details. Doesn't that prove the dog was *not* stolen, and rather wandered off and didn't respond to his owners calls?
> 
> I just don't get the doom scrolling and frightening yourself about dog theft with examples that don't seem like dog theft to me at all.
> 
> If anything I find this a hopeful story about kind people out there who will help lost dogs and the importance of putting clear, up to date tags on your dogs. And having the chip checked and up to date too.


Sorry you didn't understand this post. The dog was not stolen just missing. He thought someone took the dog after seeing something being put in the van. Peter the dog walker was telling me how he felt when he thought the dog was stolen. In those few hours he and his wife was very distressed. Mind you, he never let this dog out of his sight when walking. What I was trying to say, how do you get over this if your dog is missing/stolen.


----------



## O2.0

It's funny I guess how we all see different things. I read that story and think how kind of the woman, how nice people are, what a good thing to have up to date identification on your dog. I feel encouraged and hopeful reading something like that. 
Others read it and worry about dog theft and feel frightened and worried.

@rottieboys please don't presume to tell me what I do and don't understand. It's condescending and bordering on rude.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

O2.0 said:


> It's funny I guess how we all see different things. I read that story and think how kind of the woman, how nice people are, what a good thing to have up to date identification on your dog. I feel encouraged and hopeful reading something like that.
> Others read it and worry about dog theft and feel frightened and worried.
> 
> @rottieboys please don't presume to tell me what I do and don't understand. It's condescending and bordering on rude.


 You said you didn`t understand it!


----------



## O2.0

3dogs2cats said:


> You said you didn`t understand it!


You're right, I did say I didn't understand. 
I meant I didn't understand how a dog found in the area he was last in, not driven off in a van would make someone think of dog theft. I didn't mean I didn't understand the post. 
But you're right, I wasn't clear about that and I jumped on @rottieboys unnecessarily. My apologies.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Anyhoo @rottieboys, I'm sure Peter was elated to get his dog back - a happy ending 

I was lucky when Jack got himself lost chasing a squirrel and ended up on a road, that a lovely lady stopped her car, grabbed him and phoned my mobile number on his collar.

I was searching frantically for him not so far away and was so grateful to her.


----------



## rottieboys

O2.0 said:


> You're right, I did say I didn't understand.
> I meant I didn't understand how a dog found in the area he was last in, not driven off in a van would make someone think of dog theft. I didn't mean I didn't understand the post.
> But you're right, I wasn't clear about that and I jumped on @rottieboys unnecessarily. My apologies.


Thats ok. I have been on this forum many years as you see. I don n't expect everyone to understand my posts.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Kaily

*Hazel Norris*
* shared a post.*
21 January at 02:06 ·


-_





*Joanne Powell*
20 January at 11:29 ·
HELP!!!
If anyone is offered a Lilac Merle English Bulldog. Please let me know ASAP. Our Ivy was stolen from Kentish Town about an hour ago. The rats broke into my sons flat, and took her.


----------



## kimthecat

MY NAMES TED - HAVE YOU SEEN ME WITH ANYONE?HAVE YOU SEEN ME IN A GARDEN?TIED UP SOMEWHERE? I was taken from my dad, on a walk...my dad was pushed to the ground & they just left him. I was terrified...is my dad ok? 15/12/20 #CannonHillCommon #findTed #SW20 https://facebook.com/groups/3829527


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> MY NAMES TED - HAVE YOU SEEN ME WITH ANYONE?HAVE YOU SEEN ME IN A GARDEN?TIED UP SOMEWHERE? I was taken from my dad, on a walk...my dad was pushed to the ground & they just left him. I was terrified...is my dad ok? 15/12/20 #CannonHillCommon #findTed #SW20 https://facebook.com/groups/3829527


Absolutely despicable; heartbreaking for the owners, wondering where their pet has ended up.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Absolutely despicable; heartbreaking for the owners, wondering where their pet has ended up.


Yeah  I once lost my dog in the local woods once. She was gone 3 hours and it was agony.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Jobeth

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 461042


----------



## Siskin

Jobeth said:


> View attachment 461692


That's amazing, so pleased for Daisy and her owners. Must have been an awful time for them until they got her back


----------



## Siskin

Update: We have a crime reference number now which is - CR/03986/21
The thieves in question drove in from the main road through a gate that is never in use, through the field to the farm buildings, leaving all the gates open, they obviously searched before they found the pups as other doors were open which are kept shut.

PUPPIES STOLEN FROM OUR FARM IN STOW-ON-THE-WOLD, GLOUCESTERSHIRE
PLEASE CONTACT 07769644803, 07860793479, 07876745549 IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There are 5 collie/kelpie mixed puppies that have been taken last night. Mother has been left.

2 boys and 3 girls - boys are tri-colour, mostly black with white paws and bellies, with a bit of brown on eyebrows; girls have common collie markings, two with white collar necks and one with less, more of a strip.

THEY ARE ONLY 4 WEEKS OLD!!!

PLEASE CAN EVERYONE SHARE THIS?


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rottieboys

Thank you Lurcherlad for keeping us all informed.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Bedfordshire Police have acquired these 4 dogs & have asked for their photos to be shared in an attempt to reunite them with their owners.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Southend area I believe


----------



## Lurcherlad

And yet, only yesterday I saw a dog tied up alone outside the co-op


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Lurcherlad said:


> And yet, only yesterday I saw a dog tied up alone outside the co-op


Plain crazy.
I would rather see my Emma dead than stolen, I know I could never live the rest of my life not knowing what happened to her.


----------



## SusieRainbow

https://www.facebook.com/dachshundbreeders/photos/a.446876832597551/769052703713294/
This has been coming up on my facebook feed for a few days now, dogs believed to have been stolen from a boardng kennels.
Swadlincote Derbyshire area.


----------



## picaresque

Eight dachshunds stolen 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLQKaigDFiD/

ETA just realised @SusieRainbow has already posted this, sorry


----------



## Calvine

Dognappers pick wrong guy as they try to steal puppy from former boxer | Metro News

Amazed they picked on someone who could take care of themselves. What a cute pup, great that he didn't lose her.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Calvine said:


> Dognappers pick wrong guy as they try to steal puppy from former boxer | Metro News
> 
> Amazed they picked on someone who could take care of themselves. What a cute pup, great that he didn't lose her.


Good man, bout time someone fought back and hit the ########s, hope he hurt them both


----------



## Kaily

https://nextdoor.co.uk/p/yhcKy7j4-FKc?utm_source=share&shared_by=S2FyZW4=&extras=MTc1OTIxOTA1MTg3Nzc=

Not sure if the link will work but a local dog walkers van was stolen with three dogs in it. The van has since been found with one of the dogs the other two are missing.


----------



## Calvine

Kaily said:


> https://nextdoor.co.uk/p/yhcKy7j4-FKc?utm_source=share&shared_by=S2FyZW4=&extras=MTc1OTIxOTA1MTg3Nzc=
> 
> Not sure if the link will work but a local dog walkers van was stolen with three dogs in it. The van has since been found with one of the dogs the other two are missing.


 It's awful, but not a good idea to have the pawprints painted on the side as it sort of advertises that there may likely be dogs in the car.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Jobeth

A woman went to the police and newspaper about how how a man made her felt unsafe with all the questions that he asked about her dog whilst in the park. She said she gave permission for her first name to be shared but they have printed her full name, age, the road she lives on, a photo of her dog, the name of her dog and that she walks there everyday around 4:30pm. The poor woman feels even more unsafe now and it makes you realise how careful you need to be about sharing information with others. The irony is that he was trying to take a photo of her dog and the police advised against this.


----------



## SusieRainbow

https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10157785302441884&set=a.10150533135791884

2 elderly CKC spaniels stolen in W Yorkshire, 1 is blind.
They wll be terrified!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Jobeth said:


> A woman went to the police and newspaper about how how a man made her felt unsafe with all the questions that he asked about her dog whilst in the park. She said she gave permission for her first name to be shared but they have printed her full name, age, the road she lives on, a photo of her dog, the name of her dog and that she walks there everyday around 4:30pm. The poor woman feels even more unsafe now and it makes you realise how careful you need to be about sharing information with others. The irony is that he was trying to take a photo of her dog and the police advised against this.


I'd be making an official complaint if I were her!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10157785302441884&set=a.10150533135791884
> 
> 2 elderly CKC spaniels stolen in W Yorkshire, 1 is blind.
> They wll be terrified!


Oh dear God poor little mites, may they suddenly grow a conscience & hand them in somewhere. Just shows the type of people perpetrating these crimes, they cant even tell an old dog from a young one. Who they hell do they think will pay a good price for an old blind dog :Rage


----------



## Jobeth

DaisyBluebell said:


> I'd be making an official complaint if I were her!


She's complained to the police and newspaper. Several people have told her to report it as a breach of GPDR and also reported it to Facebook. It's still online though.


----------



## Calvine

Knife wielding man breaks into Ravenstone house and is bitten by the dog he tried to steal | coalville.nub.news

Nice result! The orange stripy jumper sounds rather like a prison uniform.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Excellent, shame the dog couldn't have done a bit more damage to a more delicate area forcing the ####### to go to hospital!


----------



## Calvine

DaisyBluebell said:


> Excellent, shame the dog couldn't have done a bit more damage to a more delicate area forcing the ####### to go to hospital!


 But worrying that they would carry a knife: my son has two cockapoos and takes them to the common and I don't think he realises how careful he ought to be . . . he's 6'5'' so thinks he's safe, but if there are two of them or if someone has a knife it's really bad news. Yes, pity this wasn't a more serious injury; but if it had been, the owners would probably be sued for keeping a dangerous dog, you know how warped the law is!!


----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10157785302441884&set=a.10150533135791884
> 
> 2 elderly CKC spaniels stolen in W Yorkshire, 1 is blind.
> They wll be terrified!


 Whatever will become of the poor old guys, hope they leave them somewhere safe at least where they can be found and taken home. They will be so confused, especially the blind one.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Calvine said:


> Whatever will become of the poor old guys, hope they leave them somewhere safe at least where they can be found and taken home. They will be so confused, especially the blind one.[/QUOTE
> 
> I find it unbearable to think about. God only knows what the poor owners must be feeling like let alone the poor dogs !
> I'm buying the Doghorn.co.uk Red Dye Spray to carry in my pocket, like a lot if my friends are now. Hope I never need to use it but I would spray straight in the perpetrators face if needs be. Maybe something like Deep Heat Spray in the face would do more damage to them come to think about it.


----------



## Calvine

Good News… one of the three stolen dogs from Thornholme had been found safe...in Wigan - Bridlington Echo

A bit of good news.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Calvine said:


> Good News… one of the three stolen dogs from Thornholme had been found safe...in Wigan - Bridlington Echo
> 
> A bit of good news.


Great news! One of the Dachshunds in Derbyshire has been found too.


----------



## Calvine

Awful that you have to even think of carrying something like that.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 462958
> 
> View attachment 462961
> 
> 
> View attachment 462960


 Now that is rather a distinctive-looking vehicle. Most vans don't have windows along half of the side. . . it looks as tho' it doesn't know if it's a van or a minibus or a bit of both! Has it been converted or what? That's the impression I'm getting.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Just a thought to lessen the risk of dogs being stolen during break-ins , they would be much safer sleeping with owners. Maybe we should campaign?


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## DaisyBluebell

I saw on my news feed Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot & 2 of her 3 French Bulldogs were stolen, Los Angeles, seems we're arent the only place that's suffering from this appalling epidemic!


----------



## Calvine

DaisyBluebell said:


> I saw on my news feed Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot & 2 of her 3 French Bulldogs were stolen, Los Angeles, seems we're arent the only place that's suffering from this appalling epidemic!


Yes, I read that too - shot four times; hope the poor lady is OK. The worrying thing is though, that this will likely continue even after covid/lockdown has ended, as it's a lot of money for no work at all: easy pickings, so to speak. I find it just as despicable as drug dealing, I really do. I've told my son to take a baseball bat with him when he walks his two; he thinks I'm bonkers!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 463346


 So sad; what a dear little dog. She's the one they are still looking for?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Calvine said:


> So sad; what a dear little dog. She's the one they are still looking for?


Yes.

So many dogs being stolen


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Poor little mite, trouble is until they actually steel them, possibly for puppy farming, they don't know if they are spayed or not. That little one is so cute the will try and sell her now. Dear God is this ever going to stop!


----------



## Calvine

DaisyBluebell said:


> Dear God is this ever going to stop!


No, I don't think it's going to stop now that people have found a get-rich-quick racket they can profit from. Even if the end of lockdown (presumably) pushes demand and prices back down, pups are still wildly expensive. My son got two cockerpoos about four years ago, and even back then, with no lockdown puppy trade, he paid £950 each for them (that included a small discount for buying two). So people may well still be tempted to buy what they are told is a young adult for less money. It's awful, immoral and just so wrong.


----------



## Kaily

Channel 4 News just did a piece on stolen dogs.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Kaily said:


> Channel 4 News just did a piece on stolen dogs.


our local news did a big thing about it too so hopefully some good might come of those programs


----------



## Kaily

DaisyBluebell said:


> our local news did a big thing about it too so hopefully some good might come of those programs


I hope so, it is such a worry. I am scared to walk round the streets now. Remote forests are out of the question, the local park is packed.


----------



## kimthecat

A sign of the times that one local village has a sign saying beware Dog Thieves operating in this area . 

But some good news . Some dogs weren't microchipped

https://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/...vered-st-mary-cray-traveller-site/?ref=twtrec


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> A sign of the times that one local village has a sign saying beware Dog Thieves operating in this area .


Unbelievable. I've seen signs warning: ''Pickpockets operate in this area'', but dogs? I must say, I'm not seeing dogs tied up outside shops as previously (though sure some will still do).


----------



## DaisyBluebell

kimthecat said:


> https://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/...vered-st-mary-cray-traveller-site/?ref=twtrec


I know that site as I grew up in the Orpington area, its a Diddicoy site (Diddicoy as opposed to proper Gypsies) & for years the police wouldn't touch it! It was notorious. They were a law unto themselves.
This is the second time they have found dogs there, so obviously they are now actively keeping an eye on the place at long last !


----------



## kimthecat

Stolen from car today
STOLEN Please help! Dog stolen today 3/3/21 from a car in #ChippingNorton (the car parked outside WHS). Taken at midday.He's a dachshund puppy.
Please help return him to his owners as they are totally devastated. #RT https://facebook.com/groups/DoglostOxfordshire/permalink/865045917373486/


----------



## Lurcherlad

I saw a young dog left in a car in a car park on Sunday - and the window was ajar - easy to pull down and grab the pup


----------



## DaisyBluebell

why oh why leave a puppy in the car, I know sometimes it really can't be helped but in these awful times, NO just don't!


----------



## Calvine

DaisyBluebell said:


> why oh why leave a puppy in the car, I know sometimes it really can't be helped but in these awful times, NO just don't!


 Unbelievable; parked outside WH Smith apparently (??), so presumably in a reasonably busy High St location, not in some side street or the far corner of a car park. Talk about opportunist. As @Lurcherlad said, maybe the window was open a few inches and they managed to pull it down. Sweet little dog.


----------



## picaresque

Saw this on insta today, bit alarming for those with puppies and desirable breeds 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMH3cjzglt3/


----------



## SusieRainbow

https://www.facebook.com/sampauk/photos/a.735354473319667/1644325855755853/
These 2 dogs stolen from an elderly, recently bereaved gentleman in Durham.


----------



## rottieboys

How awful, Hope they will be back with him soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Summercat

SusieRainbow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/sampauk/photos/a.735354473319667/1644325855755853/
> These 2 dogs stolen from an elderly, recently bereaved gentleman in Durham.


Oh that is heartbreaking, I hope he gets them back


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Burrowzig

Attempted theft in Wales
https://www.dyfed-powys.police.uk/n...=Facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Orlo


----------



## Lurcherlad

So much for not being that common


----------



## Burrowzig

It's just been on the news that Nottingham police have appointed an officer whose main role will be the investigation of dog theft.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Burrowzig said:


> It's just been on the news that Nottingham police have appointed an officer whose main role will be the investigation of dog theft.


That's good to know! I received an e-mail from my local neighbourhood watch about dog theft prevention, pretty the same as that report. I've not seen any mention of avoiding giving out too much information on social media though, which is important.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> So much for not being that common


I've thought of posting the same quite a few times! And I don't think it will get any better when/if things are back to normal. There will always be those who see it as a quick and easy buck - easier that getting up in the morning and getting to work and back for possibly less money.


----------



## Jobeth

They have arrested the two men involved.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glad they got the b*stards!


----------



## Calvine

Jobeth said:


> View attachment 464272
> 
> They have arrested the two men involved.


Dear God . . . it's really getting out of hand. I think the ''expensive Lhasa Apso'' was unnecessary. I know it probably was (is) and that was likely the reason for them trying to grab it, but people whose old blind dogs have been taken are equally heartbroken that their companion of 15 years or so has gone. Great that they have caught them, hope they are dealt with severely. Wonder how they were caught . . . van registration number?


----------



## rottieboys

Watch Crime Watch tomorrow at 11 o'clock on BBC1. Talking about the increase of stolen dogs.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 463350
> 
> View attachment 463349
> 
> 
> View attachment 463346


Some good news. Nala is home!

Reward was offered and she was _suddenly_ found in a car park.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Calvine

Six people arrested and 83 dogs recovered in police crackdown on pet thefts | Anglia | ITV News

Hopefully some happy owners (and dogs) after this!


----------



## rottieboys

That is such good news....Poor babies.


----------



## Calvine

You have to wonder what conditions they are being kept in.


----------



## Calvine

Police investigating suspected dog theft seize 27 animals in raid at Dunmow | Anglia | ITV News

I think now at least the police are taking it seriously which is gratifying.

This ^^^^^^ looks like a ''family run business'' with woman and two teenage boys involved? One arrested boy only 14 if you can believe it.


----------



## rottieboys

Mail on line and The sun has a video of a man answering his door at 9 pm. 3 men attempted to steal his dogs. He managed to fight them off, one man got inside the house trying to find the dogs. Helped with his neighbours they run off.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Unbelievable!

Very scary - glad they were run off though.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> Very scary - glad they were run off though.


 Saw that earlier - photo of the owner with a huge black eye. He looks like a big, quite tough guy, but he was confronted by three of them - good that the neighbours helped (many wouldn't). Whatever sort of mentality phones his mates and says, ''Three nice little dogs at such a place, how about we go and nick them - might have to knock the owner around a bit though''.


----------



## rottieboys

The trouble is what if this was an elderly person who lived there. Thank god he was big and strong.


----------



## Calvine

Ministers 'to ban buying pets with cash' to curb dog thefts | The Independent

Not sure what to make of this: it's from The Independent, but quoting the Daily Mail which seems rather odd. Not really sure how they could police this. People selling the dogs could just have non-cash payments into their wife's account, their father, whoever. I know someone who runs a mini-cab service and non-cash payments are pretty much always paid into his wife's account; he's got away with it for a few years already.


----------



## GoldenMinute

Would anyone explain me what they do with old dogs they steal? 
I can't imagine there are many people willing to buy old dogs!


----------



## Siskin

GoldenMinute said:


> Would anyone explain me what they do with old dogs they steal?
> I can't imagine there are many people willing to buy old dogs!


Probably dump them once they realise they can't sell them easily or breed from them


----------



## SusieRainbow

Did anyone see where all those dogswere seized from a travellers site? Apparently several had there microchips surgically removed which I found quite horrifying.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Calvine

SusieRainbow said:


> Apparently several had there microchips surgically removed


Crikey. Just when you think you've heard it all.


----------



## Calvine

Do you know these dogs? Police try to reunite dozens of pooches with their owners after raid (msn.com)

So many still still not claimed?


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## O2.0

Calvine said:


> Do you know these dogs? Police try to reunite dozens of pooches with their owners after raid (msn.com)
> 
> So many still still not claimed?


Maybe I'm a cynic, but I think there are more people out there than we care to admit who when they lose a dog, aren't that motivated to try and find them again. 
A lot of people own dogs, not everyone loves the dogs they own or even feels any real responsibility for them


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Maybe I'm a cynic, but I think there are more people out there than we care to admit who when they lose a dog, aren't that motivated to try and find them again.
> A lot of people own dogs, not everyone loves the dogs they own or even feels any real responsibility for them


If I ever lost the boxers god forbid I would go full Liam Neeson to get them back. It is sad to think people wouldn't worry.


----------



## Calvine

O2.0 said:


> Maybe I'm a cynic, but I think there are more people out there than we care to admit who when they lose a dog, aren't that motivated to try and find them again.
> A lot of people own dogs, not everyone loves the dogs they own or even feels any real responsibility for them


 You may well be right: for some it may be a handy way to ''get rid'' without actually being seen to be callous enough to be ''getting rid'' (if that makes sense) Maybe some older ones have already been replaced with younger and much cuter and fluffier models . . . and, being dogs, why are they not microchipped? 
ETA: re. the microchips - We did read that some have had their microchips removed.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> If I ever lost the boxers god forbid I would go full Liam Neeson to get them back


''If you let my dogs go now, that will be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will find you and I will kill you.'' - I love Liam Neeson in ''Taken''. Great film.


----------



## Boxer123

Calvine said:


> ''If you let my dogs go now, that will be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will find you and I will kill you.'' - I love Liam Neeson in ''Taken''. Great film.


Exactly  it's brilliant. Although I'm 99% sure loki would be returned to me quickly.


----------



## Calvine

Boxer123 said:


> Exactly  it's brilliant. Although I'm 99% sure loki would be returned to me quickly.


:Hilarious. I warned my son to be careful when walking his two; but he reckons if anyone was mad enough to want them he would happily give them a couple of months' supply of food to start them off and all the beds they have chewed.


----------



## Calvine

Arrests and over two dozen dogs seized by police in Epsom | Surrey Comet


----------



## Lurcherlad

Great they were rescued!

Hopefully, they can be reunited with owners or found new, forever homes.

Hope they throw the book at the bast*rds involved!!!!


----------



## kimthecat

It does seem that some dogs are being found and returned.

One of our local parks recently , a gang has been trying to steal dogs, one person stays in his car in the car park with the engine running and a couple of men walk round separately talking on their phones and following dog owners. I dont think they have been successful, The police dont do anything,


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rottieboys

60 year old lady pushed to the ground by two big men. They gadded her 10 year old Staffordshire Terrier, put him in a van. This has been reported in the Daily Express today. Poor lady is heartbroken. I really hope she will get her dog back soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Heartbreaking.

I hope social media makes him too hot to handle and they give him up.


----------



## Burrowzig

rottieboys said:


> 60 year old lady pushed to the ground by two big men. They gadded her 10 year old Staffordshire Terrier, put him in a van. This has been reported in the Daily Express today. Poor lady is heartbroken. I really hope she will get her dog back soon.


What part of the country was that?


----------



## rottieboys

East London. google 60 year old pushed to ground, dog taken.


----------



## Blitz

kimthecat said:


> It does seem that some dogs are being found and returned.
> 
> One of our local parks recently , a gang has been trying to steal dogs, one person stays in his car in the car park with the engine running and a couple of men walk round separately talking on their phones and following dog owners. I dont think they have been successful, The police dont do anything,


How does anyone know they are trying to steal dogs. Seems rather odd.


----------



## rottieboys

The lady was pushed to the ground while one man unclipped the lead. They put the dog in the car/van and drove off. Please google Daily Express. I think they were definitely after the dog.


----------



## kimthecat

rottieboys said:


> The lady was pushed to the ground while one man unclipped the lead. They put the dog in the car/van and drove off. Please google Daily Express. I think they were definitely after the dog.


A high percentage of dogs are stolen in London.

In the park I mentioned, one man asked to stroke someones Daxie and then grabbed the lead. Luckily they fought him off . Another dog owner with an GSD was followed round the park and when he got in his car , they followed him so he just drove round til they got fed up.


----------



## Calvine

rottieboys said:


> The lady was pushed to the ground while one man unclipped the lead. They put the dog in the car/van and drove off. Please google Daily Express. I think they were definitely after the dog.


@rottieboys: I may be wrong, but I think Blitz was commenting on kimthecat's comment about men following dogwalkers but not succeeding in getting any (dogs), not that she was doubting what you read in Daily Express.


----------



## kimthecat

@Calvine I really don't know what to say here except to say this is London and if something is suspicious then it usually is suspicious and not in a good way. Its naive to think otherwise. 
If it was something else then being cautious hasn't caused any harm. If its sinister , then being cautious might save your dog from being stolen .


----------



## kimthecat

There's been pressure to make dog theft a specific crime.

https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/morning-viewers-say-dog-thefts-20530007

Interestingly, the park is in a posh part of the Borough but having enough money to buy one of the houses here doesnt mean you are a good citizen .

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/redwan-el-ghaidouni-murder-crimewatch-6844802


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> @Calvine I really don't know what to say here except to say this is London and if something is suspicious then it usually is suspicious and not in a good way. Its naive to think otherwise.
> If it was something else then being cautious hasn't caused any harm. If its sinister , then being cautious might save your dog from being stolen .


 Agree: I was not disagreeing with you; just trying to explain to @rottieboys that the comment Blitz made was (as I saw it) clearly directed at your post, as she seemed to think it was aimed at her, for which reason she responded to it.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Agree: I was not disagreeing with you; just trying to explain to .


Yes , Its ok I knew that. I will PM you.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> Yes , Its ok I knew that. I will PM you.


----------



## kimthecat

I doubt if they get the puppy back.

https://westbridgfordwire.com/masked burglars smash way into house and steal £3,000 puppy/

*A group of masked men smashed windows at a house and stole a puppy in a break-in.*

Police were called to Vickers Street at around 12am this morning (Tuesday 11 May 2021) after the men, who were reported to have been in possession of metal bars, forced their way into the house and assaulted a person,

The men threatened the people inside the house before they stole a bulldog puppy estimated to be worth £3,000.


----------



## rottieboys

Notice this ad saying. Rottweiler puppies for sale, only by video link. 5 photo's of mum and dad plus puppies. Clink on what puppy you are interested in. Deposit taken. The ad went on to say, No address given because of dog thief.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> There's been pressure to make dog theft a specific crime.


Nottinghamshire Police to appoint dog theft officer in 'country first' - BBC News

It looks as though some areas are already doing this.


----------



## picaresque

This is pretty satisfying - reporter catches dognapper on live tv


----------



## Lurcherlad

Still seeing dogs left in cars in car parks with open windows.

Will people never learn?


----------



## Calvine

Boris Johnson threatens tougher sentences for dog theft | News | The Times

Also similar available in DM if The Times won't let you read the whole article. I reckon Carrie is behind this!


----------



## Calvine

Dog thief who stole two Labradors from outside Cheshire M&S is jailed - Cheshire Live (cheshire-live.co.uk)

About time too. Quite shocking how often those involved are so young; probably his son.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Dog thief who stole two Labradors from outside Cheshire M&S is jailed - Cheshire Live (cheshire-live.co.uk)
> 
> About time too. Quite shocking how often those involved are so young; probably his son.


Glad he went jail though this could have been prevented if the owners hadn't left the dogs tied outside the store.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> Glad he went jail though this could have been prevented if the owners hadn't left the dogs tied outside the store.


I know: you can't believe that people still do that - it's as if they never see the news or a newspaper and see how often it's happening.


----------



## Calvine

Police recovered stolen dog in Partington as she gave birth | Warrington Guardian

Yet another.


----------



## kimthecat

On This Morning at about 10.15 , just now there a section about dog napping. I just caught the end of it . Someone has a done a documentary about drug dealers breaking into houses and stealing dogs as its profitable and less come back if they get caught.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> On This Morning at about 10.15 , just now there a section about dog napping. I just caught the end of it . Someone has a done a documentary about drug dealers breaking into houses and stealing dogs as its profitable and less come back if they get caught.


 I thought the prices by now would have gone down a bit, but apparently not; a neighbour of mine who has had Briards for about 30 years lost her old one during one of the lockdowns, thought she would wait a while until prices dropped until she replaced her. She waited, but no luck, prices remained the same; she has just bought one in France, and even with the cost of transport to UK the dog was over £1000 cheaper.


----------



## Siskin

Calvine said:


> I thought the prices by now would have gone down a bit, but apparently not; a neighbour of mine who has had Briards for about 30 years lost her old one during one of the lockdowns, thought she would wait a while until prices dropped until she replaced her. She waited, but no luck, prices remained the same; she has just bought one in France, and even with the cost of transport to UK the dog was over £1000 cheaper.


I've noticed on pets4home website that goldens are beginning to lower slightly, sub £3000 instead of approaching £4000. Not all though, some still seem to be advertising at higher prices, I suppose you can always come down if not many buyers. I'm hoping this is the start of getting prices back to something resembling normal


----------



## kimthecat

Shocked at the prices.


----------



## Kaily

A happy ending.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-57541422


----------



## Lurcherlad

And again today, a dog tied up outside a supermarket 

Luckily, saw the owner return before I had to leave.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> And again today, a dog tied up outside a supermarket
> 
> Luckily, saw the owner return before I had to leave.


They never learn, it seems.


----------



## Calvine

They just never learn: imagine how you would feel if you came out to find this little guy had been lifted.


----------



## Jason25

I don’t think people understand the value of their dog. 

You wouldn’t leave 2k sitting outside a shop unattended. So why leave a dog that could be stolen, sold, bred or whatever :Facepalm


----------



## Lurcherlad

And what about the poor dog?

Some are clearly very unhappy and confused at being “abandoned”, with strangers and noises, etc.

They don’t know the owner’s coming back


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> And what about the poor dog?
> 
> Some are clearly very unhappy and confused at being "abandoned", with strangers and noises, etc.
> 
> They don't know the owner's coming back


 Yes, this little soul was crying which was how I came to notice it. Sweet little thing.


----------



## Calvine

Jason25 said:


> I don't think people understand the value of their dog.
> 
> You wouldn't leave 2k sitting outside a shop unattended. So why leave a dog that could be stolen, sold, bred or whatever :Facepalm


It doesn't seem to matter either that the dog is not a cute puppy . . . anything that looks like a dog and sounds like one will be of interest. Some very elderly dogs have been taken; one was blind, I seem to recall.


----------



## Calvine

Vet delivered bulldog puppies then took one for herself | Metro News

I realise that this is a bit different from the other posts, and it's a couple of years old, but it's dog theft and I vaguely remember this. I am totally amazed that this woman is still allowed to practise as a vet - surely she should have been struck off permanently?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I agree, both should have been struck off.


----------



## Calvine

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree, both should have been struck off.


 Just unbelievable to take your dog to a vet in good faith and they grab a pup for themselves (and, even worse, it dies).


----------



## Guest

This is a bit blurry whether it is targeted van theft, dog theft or both:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...feed_article&ns_mchannel=rss&ico=taboola_feed
I can see a dopey thief stealing the van, then noticing the dogs and discussing with his mates if he can do something with the dogs. 
possibly the dogs were not the main target but may have been.


----------



## kimthecat

J. Dawson said:


> This is a bit blurry whether it is targeted van theft, dog theft or both:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...feed_article&ns_mchannel=rss&ico=taboola_feed
> I can see a dopey thief stealing the van, then noticing the dogs and discussing with his mates if he can do something with the dogs.
> possibly the dogs were not the main target but may have been.


Oh That's a shame . That could happen , people have had their cars stolen with a baby in the back seat Some dog walkers have the name of their business on the side of the van. I wonder if the van was left unlocked.?


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> Some dog walkers have the name of their business on the side of the van


That really is asking for trouble - yes, surely it would only take a couple of minutes to pick up the next dog. I've been at my son's when the lady picked up the dogs and she was in and out in seconds - the dogs heard the van and were at the door waiting for her - certainly not long enough for someone to break in and get it started. Maybe the key was left in the ignition? And maybe they had been watching the place.


----------



## kimthecat

It seems the dogs were let loose and found wandering in a park but one is missing.

https://news.sky.com/story/rory-cel...t-found-after-dog-walkers-van-stolen-12467010


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good news 

Hope the missing one turns up safe and sound.


----------



## Calvine

kimthecat said:


> people have had their cars stolen with a baby in the back seat


 Can you imagine the shock, feeling well pleased with yourself, bombing down the road in your ''new car'' and you look in the rear-view mirror and there's a baby wondering where his mum is and starting to bawl his head off!


----------



## MollySmith

Norfolk Lowland rescue are missing Juno from their team


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope she’s found safe and sound.


----------



## Kaily

I mean't to post this the other day and forgot. They found Juno. 

https://news.sky.com/story/juno-the...fter-six-days-missing-over-christmas-12504753


----------



## Lurcherlad

Excellent news!


----------



## Calvine

That's a relief; what a gorgeous dog.


----------



## kimthecat

Calvine said:


> Unbelievable. I've seen signs warning: ''Pickpockets operate in this area'', but dogs? I must say, I'm not seeing dogs tied up outside shops as previously (though sure some will still do).


nearly a year on and the sign fell down and was replaced. However , Im not seeing reports of dogs being stolen on social media so hopefully the puppy craze is over and its not worth while stealing dogs.

Sign of the times.


----------

